# AH-Supply Question



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

When you buy the bulbs, what kind of light fixtures do they fit?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

the coral life ones.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

What do you mean? Bulbs are bulbs, it just depends on how the pins are lined up. The 13watt bulbs have two pins. The 36-55watt bulbs have four pins in a row. The 96watt bulbs have four pins in a square.


----------

